# Singing Video of my Tiel. Male?



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

I've been going back and forth on weather our whitefaced cinnamon pied tiel is a male or female. I thought female, but then the last two days, he's started singing so cute. He's only 6 months old so it's not a particular tune, and he gets camera shy, so I have to sneak up to get a video.
Does this sound like typical young male singing? Thanks in advance!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I didn't know you had recently gotten a second cockatiel!
Sadly I can't help you out with gender, but he/she has a lovely voice. 

You will probably get more help if you join Talk Cockatiels: Talk Cockatiels Forums


----------



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

Thank you Aluz! This is one my husband bought for "his own" bird. I think he was jealous of the relationship I have with my birds hehehe!!! I've been squeezing in time to train him. He's wonderful.
I should note, we are saving up for a cage for him. This one is NOT a good size for a tiel


----------



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

Aluz, forgot to mention but pretty much since I joined the forum I've been trying to register with TC, but for some odd reason, when I put my user name in it puts a huge link in it and it tells me my name is too long. Every time.


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

Your 'tiel is very tuneful which does suggest male  ....BUT...I had a boy who sang beautifully...then 'he' laid an egg hmy:


----------



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

petites said:


> Your 'tiel is very tuneful which does suggest male  ....BUT...I had a boy who sang beautifully...then 'he' laid an egg hmy:


What a surprise!!  My aunt had a boy for many years who laid an egg hahaha. Her name was "Pete" 
I just love this one to bits. We are developing a wonderful bond. I'm learning what kind of music he likes amd dislikes.. I also started playing music for my budgies.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

From the rhythmic way your tiel sings, I'd say he's very likely to be a boy...and yes, you definitely need to get _him_ a much bigger cage.


----------



## petites (Jun 2, 2016)

They do seem to appreciate music. My indoor birdie is a Lineolated Parakeet and if I leave the house for any length of time I have to leave heavy metal/rock music on for her :music: I have tried her on classical, pan pipes, pop.....Nope she loves her Led Zep and Scorpions and is currently dipping her toe into Muse.....:speechless-smiley-0


----------



## Sachem (May 6, 2016)

Nick, I thought so too. We've been whistling tunes and he's already picking them up. Unfortunately my poor boy is going to be out of tune...My first tiel was also. It must be my birds, because I have a wonderful singing voice. (I'm lying!)

This boy loves Metallica's One. I havent listened to much heavy metal since I was a teenager but he got soooo excited when I was trying to see what he enjoys lol!!


----------

